# Wireless HDMI



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with wireless HDMI systems? I would like to send the output of my 622 to three displays. farthest is about 40ft thru one wood wall. Can these work with multiple receivers? Can they work with 3D?


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

HD over wireless pushes the limit of the wireless signal. Add in the chances of interferance and I'd think it was less than optimum. Many are relegated to 720p.

Though your not past the length limits, are you sure you counted ALL the distance including snaking up/down walls and around corners? Pretty easy to add another 15-20ft real quick.

Personally, I'd take a look at HDMI over network. Cat6 would be easier and cheaper to run and can handle the bandwidth you need.

622 -> HDMI cable -> 3/4 port HDMI splitter

HDMI splitter -> HDMI cable to TV1
HDMI splitter -> HDMI/net adpt -> Cat6 -> HDMI/network adpt for TV2 and TV3.

Notes: Use an active/powered splitter. This would have the same signal on all three TVs. Check monoprice.com for very reasonable prices.

Then you threw in the multiple receiver thing. You want to be able to view output from multiple receivers to multiple TVs?

622-1 -> TV1 and TV2
622-2 -> TV2 and TV3
.
.
.
?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Can Hard wire it--try this link what you want is a HDMI splitter /Switch feed the output of the box HDMI into a HDMI splitter and run HDMI cables to the TV's all can purchased and looked at using this link.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=hdmi+splitters&x=23&y=7


----------

